# Dang Gas Cans!



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

Not everything I have is diesel, I needed fuel in the Polaris quad. My new gas can is a giant PITA! Not much gas comes out but the nozzle dribbles on my boots etc.... Were the old cans so dangerous that we need these awful "improvements"!


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

I know what your say'n Mike, don't you just hate those new ones with the vent in the nozzle they are slower than all get out and after you use the 5 times the junk seal starts leaking. I think the old ones with the vent were good just that some simple people didn't know enough to keep the cap on the vent. just takes retards and a good lawyer to screw up something simple. Those cans PO me Too!!!


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Read up on the downfall of Blitz. Litigation took them out.

After much frustration searching (i fill my diesel in cans as well) i found Jegs. First added their vents to my vent free cans. The newer ones that are spillproof are fubar. Even with a vent and modifying the spout it is too slow.

Buy these: 
http://www.jegs.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/m20ProductDisplayView?catalogId=10002&langId=-1&productId=88956&storeId=10001&pgGrp=catNav

Available in ure favorite color (red blue yellow white).

Buying their spout is worth it. I have one spout with a bigger diameter. Pours quick.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Sportsmansguide.com has a fuel spout/ vent kit that may work to convert those new spillproof POS cans back to the old style that worked. I've not tried these kits yet but want to. Kinda concerned about the vent replacement though as it sounds like it pushes in to 1/2" hole. Worried that that push in vent might leak.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I'll tell ya they got it figured out with the DEF containers......shoots out like a ......never mind. I don't use the nozzles any longer I use funnels...still a pita with no air vent


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

IHCman said:


> Sportsmansguide.com has a fuel spout/ vent kit that may work to convert those new spillproof POS cans back to the old style that worked. I've not tried these kits yet but want to. Kinda concerned about the vent replacement though as it sounds like it pushes in to 1/2" hole. Worried that that push in vent might leak.


The ones I got (vents) are same as used in cans. They snap in place in drilled half inch hole. No worse than old school ones. Work great.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

I cut off the top of the nozzle and get rid of all the spring and top valve crap. Then I drill a 1/4' hole for a vent at the back. Not air tight or spill proof but it works for me. The government has succeeded one more time in making us lose our productivity and money with this change to the cans.

This subject is one of those little things that is a real burr under my saddle!


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I have an old school safety can which you can still buy, they work really well.

Looks like this sort of:

http://www.amazon.com/Justrite-AccuFlow-Galvanized-Flexible-Capacity/dp/B003PGRR70/ref=pd_sim_indust_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=1F8PSCSR5S5HPXQY032T

http://www.amazon.com/Justrite-AccuFlow-Galvanized-Flexible-Capacity/dp/B003PGRR5C


----------



## prairie (Jun 20, 2008)

Have retofitted all my cans with these spouts http://ezpourspout.com/, they work great.

Here is their discalimer:

ATTENTION!!!

IF YOU LIVE IN ONE OF THE FOLLOWING STATES YOU ARE NOT ALLOWED BY LAW TO PURCHASE THE GAS CAN SPOUT: CALIFORNIA, WASHINGTON D.C., DELAWARE, MAINE, MARYLAND, MASSACHUSETTS, NEW HAMPSHIRE, NEW JERSEY, NEW YORK, OHIO, VIRGINIA. IF YOU LIVE IN ONE OF THESE STATES, YOU MAY PURCHASE THE EZ-POUR® WATER CAN SPOUT INSTEAD.


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

If you go on eBay you can buy the old style spouts for new style containers. Mel


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I got a couple cans that somebody put a hole in the top, far end from the nozzle. Just put a screw in it until I start to pour, then take the screw out.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Maybe we are looking at this issue the wrong way . Maybe it's a government ploy to piss us off enough that we switch over to electric or solar power....Thanks Obama...


----------



## CaseIH84 (Jun 16, 2013)

I used my pocket knife to make vent hole and take the spout right off and use funnel. Definitely not spill proof but I spill less fuel than when those dang safety nossels start leaking and spill fuel down side of tractor and you. Very frustrating.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Not an Obama thing. Started long before that and is also a lawyer thing. Have to cut all the lawyer tabs off the caps nowadays too.



snowball said:


> Maybe we are looking at this issue the wrong way . Maybe it's a government ploy to piss us off enough that we switch over to electric or solar power....Thanks Obama...


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

slowzuki said:


> Not an Obama thing. Started long before that and is also a lawyer thing. Have to cut all the lawyer tabs off the caps nowadays too.


It is an Obama thing. He stands with the same bunch of nanny types that don't want to see anyone do anything in fear that someone might get hurt.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

I have my mom looking for older gas cans at garage sales and auctions she goes too. Just said the need to be the 2-5 gallon size and have all the caps. I refuse to buy the new ones.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

We still use the Jerry cans for 5 gallons, just watch the local hardware store as sometimes they still get the old 1" spouts for Jerry cans in.

For small stuff though like chainsaws the new cans aren't too bad.


----------



## Bazooka (Sep 17, 2013)

snowball said:


> Maybe we are looking at this issue the wrong way . Maybe it's a government ploy to piss us off enough that we switch over to electric or solar power....Thanks Obama...


Gotta protect up from ourselves


----------



## Bazooka (Sep 17, 2013)

IH 1586 said:


> I have my mom looking for older gas cans at garage sales and auctions she goes too. Just said the need to be the 2-5 gallon size and have all the caps. I refuse to buy the new ones.


I do the same thing IH. Clean em out good and they work just fine. Hey! Ain't that recycling? The Guvmint should be glad they aren't making it to the landfills.


----------



## simangus (May 13, 2012)

Drill a .5 hole then with a wire pull from inside the container a tire valve stem. Remove the Schrader valve and,put the little valve cap on instant vent.


----------



## chazhk (Apr 17, 2016)

I'm new to the forum and was going through older posts. I like everyone else has had a boatload of problems with gas can until I bought my wife a new Polaris Ranger. While at the dealer I noticed these can lined on a shelf so I bought one for the home and one for the ranch. I really like them, no spill and much faster fill. From the "for what's it's worth" department.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Yup race cans.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

You can also buy the old style nozzles without the safety crap on them, just a simple screw on cap at Tractor Supply.


----------



## RuttedField (Apr 24, 2016)

I thread a self-tapping screw (like for steel roofing) down into the can. It is self-sealing when you crank it finger tight, and pours gas out like crazy when it is removed. Takes no tools, I always have them kicking around for repair jobs anyway and it works.


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

I bought two steel jerry cans on Ebay. They are great! Came with steel gasketed nozzles.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

azmike said:


> I bought two steel jerry cans on Ebay. They are great! Came with steel gasketed nozzles.


When I was in the army we used to call those steel nozzles..... I guess the p.c. name would be donkey appendages or the old fashioned shortened version of Richard..... I am old lol and don't like all this political correctness lol


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

No fan of gas cans here. A 550 gallon take buried out front, between tools ,equipment, and toys we still use a fair amount of gas. A local guy comes and fills this every other week sometimes it takes a bunch sometimes it doesn't take much at all he saves me about $0.10 per gallon over the gas station. We have to keep a log of any personal gas or any that runs a truck down the highway because we write off the taxes


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

endrow said:


> No fan of gas cans here. A 550 gallon take buried out front, between tools ,equipment, and toys we still use a fair amount of gas. A local guy comes and fills this every other week sometimes it takes a bunch sometimes it doesn't take much at all he saves me about $0.10 per gallon over the gas station. We have to keep a log of any personal gas or any that runs a truck down the highway because we write off the taxes


That would be handy!


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

endrow said:


> No fan of gas cans here. A 550 gallon take buried out front, between tools ,equipment, and toys we still use a fair amount of gas. A local guy comes and fills this every other week sometimes it takes a bunch sometimes it doesn't take much at all *he saves me about $0.10 per gallon *over the gas station. We have to keep a log of any personal gas or any that runs a truck down the highway because we write off the taxes


When I was in high school we had above ground tanks here we'd get bulk delivery, but had to use a hand pump. Then one hot summer day just after pumping ~15 gallons in my car, I got to town & saw I could have saved ~ 10 cents/ gallon----and pumped it by squeezing the nozzle @ the station.

Last time I checked, the bulk price was still higher, even if I picked it up @ the bulk plant, than at the store.

Off road diesel is a different story tho.


----------

